# My 8 oz Bear weighs 12 ozs. ?



## Agis Apiaries

Honey should be labelled with the weight of the honey in the container.

If your "8 oz" bear will hold 12 ozs of honey, it should be labelled as a 12 oz bear.

A "pint is a pound" only works with water. Honey is a lot heavier. It weighs around 12 pounds for a gallon, whereas water runs just over 8 pounds.


----------



## JConnolly

Do not confuse fluid ounces with weight ounces. A fluid ounce is a measurement of volume, not weight. It is 1/16th of a pint. The 8 fluid ounce bear has a volume of 1/2 pint. Its actual filled weight will depend on the density of the product, and honey can vary in density.

Honestly, the sooner we realize how dumb it is to keep clinging to our archaic imperial measurements the better, but that is another topic.


----------



## Slugga

Make sure you are subtracting the weight of the jar / lid off your total final weight so you are weighing the honey only (without the weight of the glass jar and lid). You haven't mentioned doing this in your above post...


----------



## Thershey

Thank you for the responses, very helpful.


----------



## SquirrellyOne

You are selling a liquid. Sell it by volume, not weight. EDIT: Apparently for Honey that "rule" doesn't apply? I stand corrected. That really does throw a wrench into product packaging it would seem. I guess you have to assume a tare weight for your container, and then assume a density of your liquid, and fill to a conservative line based on that - assuming you don't want to use a scale for every filling.



JConnolly said:


> Honestly, the sooner we realize how dumb it is to keep clinging to our archaic imperial measurements the better, but that is another topic.


I was just thinking how much easier this would be if you just sold it by milliliters.


Fill bear with water to a known fill line
Pour water out of bear into a measuring cup
Read _volume_ of water in measuring cup (ml or fluid ounces)
Put that volume on your sale label
Fill bears with honey to the same fill line as you did with water.
Profit? Hopefully!


----------



## brettj777

SquirrellyOne said:


> You are selling a liquid. Sell it by volume, not weight.
> 
> 
> [/LIST]


Honey is always sold by weight.


----------



## SquirrellyOne

brettj777 said:


> Honey is always sold by weight.


Wow, that I did not know. Not to derail but I'm curious why that is? I haven't dealt in food manufacturing before, but in the automotive industry it's clear - liquid is sold by volume, solids by weight.


----------



## brettj777

This isn't the automotive industry. Couldn't tell why it is the way it is, but it is that way. And it was before I showed up. :lookout:


----------



## dleemc1

I sell quarts and pints of honey. I sell it as a quart or pint of honey. the people who buy it seem very happy with it.


----------



## brettj777

The website of the National Honey Board says it is typically sold by weight. I don't know why....but they say it.
http://www.honey.com/faq


----------



## sweetas

Problem easily solved. Honey is about 40% (can range) heavier than water. Honey is sold by the weight. Simple way to get it right , buy an electronic scales from Kmart ( ($14 in Australia) and weigh all your honey. going by a line is not very accurate. You need the minimum weight to look after your customers, ( no-one likes underweight) and make sure you don't put to much in. I aim for 1005 grams for a kg. Cheers

GEoff


----------

